# What style should I take?



## bMunky (Nov 25, 2005)

OK... the sifu I talked to teaches these styles in san francisco and I know NOTHING about them besides bagua zhang and mantis. I just wanted to hear your guy's opinions on some of the styles as some look really interesting but I have no information on them and cant eevn find info in google like on pi kua zhang. Here's the list of styles copied and pasted from teh website.

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]CHANG QUAN: Long Fist style[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]This is one of the most well known Northern styles. It is characterized by bold, expansive movements, and offers a complete training system that servers as a good foundation for other styles. Hence, chang quan is considered the "Mother" of Northern kung fu styles.  [/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]BA JI QUAN: Eight Ultimate Fist[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]This dynamic style is known for its powerful and effective usage techniques. Taught to bodyguards in China over, ba ji is deceptively simple in appearance and is designed to deliver maximum power in the most efficient way. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow][/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]PI GUA ZHANG: Splitting Deflecting Palm[/FONT]*
Originating in Chang County of Hebei Province in Northern China, pi gua techniques are soft and relaxed, resulting in whip-like power. Pi gua zhang is often taught as a companion style to bajiquan.
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]BA GUA ZHANG: Eight Trigram Palm[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]A relatively new style, composed around the end of the Ching dynasty, ba gua is a sophisticated kung fu system that uses the palm, circular walking and twisting movements. Our training is from the Yin Fu branch of ba gua. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]
[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]TAI JI QUAN: Grand Ultimate Fist[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]Chen Style is the original tai ji quan, and has its roots in practical applications. It includes both slow and fast movements, and hard and soft movements.[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]MI ZONG QUAN: Lost Track Fist[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]A unique and less well known style, mi zong is characterized by its elusive movements, often changing direction and angle.[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]TANG LANG QUAN: Praying Mantis Fist[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]A most practical and effective kung fu style, praying mantis has several branches. Our curriculum includes the Seven Star, Six Harmony, and Eight Step styles[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]XING YI QUAN: Hebei style[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]Simple and direct, xing yi is an effective kung fu system. It consists of five basic elements, which are expanded into a number of forms to develop the usage techniques.[/FONT]

This is the Sifus website http://www.adamhsusf.com/Index.html

So what do you guys think? What style do you favor and why do you favor it? Would love to hear opinions on these systems as I'll be taking Chang Quan as the cirriculum (with the class) and then another style in personal training.​


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 25, 2005)

bMunky said:
			
		

> OK... the sifu I talked to teaches these styles in san francisco and I know NOTHING about them besides bagua zhang and mantis. I just wanted to hear your guy's opinions on some of the styles as some look really interesting but I have no information on them and cant eevn find info in google like on pi kua zhang. Here's the list of styles copied and pasted from teh website.
> 
> 
> *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]CHANG QUAN: Long Fist style[/FONT]*
> ...


My first thought upon reading this post was; how can ONE person have mastered ALL of these styles. However, I see that they are all related in some manner and a number are different interpretations of the same principles. This instructor seems like he may be a good choice (I pulled up his biography from the site you listed: http://www.adamhsusf.com/AdamHsuBio.html ).

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]*BA GUA ZHANG: Eight Trigram Palm - *I saw a great demonstration of this style (if it is the same as Eight Diagram, and it was a great demonstration.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, adobe-helvetica, Arial Narrow]*TAI JI QUAN: Grand Ultimate Fist - *any legitimate Tai Chi training is great for all martial artists, IMO.
[/FONT] 
*CHANG QUAN: Long Fist style - *This is the style I would start with, most likely, particularly as the school you're looking at considers it the BASE style.

Best of luck. I know San Francisco has some great schools.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 25, 2005)

I also live in San Francisco, but I do not know these instructors.  I do know their teacher, Adam Hsu, by reputation however, and I think that he is probably quite good.

what is it that you hope to get from the training?  I think that each style is quite different in some ways, but similar in others.  For fighting, I think the more "external" systems will get you results faster than the "internal" (tai chi, bagua, hsing-i), but the internal systems may have greater ultimate potential.  I feel that few people are able to realize that potential, however.  Tai Chi is good to train, no matter what other system you study.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2005)

My though is...Praying Mantis is likely best for self-defense skill in a reasonable period of time. Chang Quan could well be a good 'starter' style. Ba Gua, Xingyi, and Tai Chi are great internal styles and as stated have great potential in the long run, if you have the time to invest in them.

What excatly do you want out of your training? Must you choose only one style?


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 25, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Must you choose only one style?


 
Good point.  It is common for instructors in Chinese martial arts to teach several different systems.  While you may initially have an interest in one in particular, I will bet that as time goes on you will find yourself practicing at least elements from the other systems.  Eventually you may learn them all.

You will probably also find that the instructors have their own favorites, and may not be equally well-versed in every style.


----------



## bMunky (Nov 26, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> Good point. It is common for instructors in Chinese martial arts to teach several different systems. While you may initially have an interest in one in particular, I will bet that as time goes on you will find yourself practicing at least elements from the other systems. Eventually you may learn them all.
> 
> You will probably also find that the instructors have their own favorites, and may not be equally well-versed in every style.


 
Yeah I started noticing that while reading about chinese martial arts, well, for my external form I'll be taking chang quan and internal form will be ba gua zhang. I have a few friends who are gonna be taking the mantis style.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2005)

Sounds good! Please let us know how it's going for you. I'll be interested to hear about your experiences!


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 27, 2005)

Yes, let us know how its going. I know of Adam Hsu and he is greatly respected among the kung fu community. One of his books is on my favorites list as well. I doubt he will actually be teaching the classes, but I would assume his instructors would be highly skilled. I think you will find that as you study, the lines between these styles will become blurred. 

7sm


----------



## clfsean (Nov 27, 2005)

Baji Baji Baji Baji ...


----------



## bMunky (Nov 28, 2005)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Yes, let us know how its going. I know of Adam Hsu and he is greatly respected among the kung fu community. One of his books is on my favorites list as well. I doubt he will actually be teaching the classes, but I would assume his instructors would be highly skilled. I think you will find that as you study, the lines between these styles will become blurred.
> 
> 7sm


 
Thats reasurring to hear, I plan on paying for 6 months maybe year in advance so it's kinda nice to know there teacher is well known as in I have a bowed pinky medacarpel bone whichmakes it VERY vurnerable to punches and it's hard to throw a full punch but I'm fine with palms thats why I want to take bagua. BUT if anyone else knows a bagua teacher in san francisco as I've only found one other teacher and he's 2 1/2 hours away by public transportation.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 28, 2005)

bMunky said:
			
		

> BUT if anyone else knows a bagua teacher in san francisco as I've only found one other teacher and he's 2 1/2 hours away by public transportation.


 
If you are looking for another bagua teacher, my teacher teaches Fu style and Li style bagua.  His name is Bryant Fong, and his webpage is beijingbagua.com.  He teaches at several locations in the City, at the YMCAs and thru City College, and at the UC Berkely Wushu Club, but doesn't have his own school.  

I would be surprised, however, if there are no other bagua teachers in San Francisco.  How did you do your search?


----------



## bMunky (Nov 29, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> If you are looking for another bagua teacher, my teacher teaches Fu style and Li style bagua. His name is Bryant Fong, and his webpage is beijingbagua.com. He teaches at several locations in the City, at the YMCAs and thru City College, and at the UC Berkely Wushu Club, but doesn't have his own school.
> 
> I would be surprised, however, if there are no other bagua teachers in San Francisco. How did you do your search?


 
I did my search on the internet, I heard abut your teacher but couldnt find a number to call or class schedules for bagua in san francisco.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 29, 2005)

bMunky said:
			
		

> I did my search on the internet, I heard abut your teacher but couldnt find a number to call or class schedules for bagua in san francisco.


 
I just sent you a PM.


----------



## dmax999 (Nov 29, 2005)

Anyone who knows BaJi will recommend that one, almost without question. (See clfsean's post)  Somewhat rare and supposed to be extremely effective.

Chen Tai Chi will help with all of the other styles listed and is probably one of the best ones over the long term.  I suggest learning this along with what ever other ones you want.

Xing Yi Quan is an up and comming art that will probably be extremely popular over the next couple decades.  It seems to be currently experiencing explosive growth in America now.  Couldn't find a school for it a few years ago, now they are getting fairly common.

The long fist and Mi Zong are more of your "traditional" Shaolin styles seen in classic kung-fu movies.

Other ones I don't know enough about to comment on.  

Just my opinions.


----------



## Infrazael (Jan 5, 2006)

Baji kicks *** from what I hear, if you're in San Fran you might wanna give Choy Lay Fut a try as well.

here's 2 schools.

www.pantherfist.com

www.buksing.com

www.tatwong.com (he is my "sisook" ie kung fu uncle. very nice guy and hard core fighter. trains some hard *** san shou fighters).

Those Lacey brothers are also pretty damned hard from what I hear.


----------



## CrushingFist (Mar 2, 2006)

I just finish reading about Yiquan (DaChengQuan) and Hsing I (Xingyiquan) 
wow I'm just amazed. I haven't read the Taijiquan or Bagua part yet. But I recommend you reading these 2 links I got from Xue Sheng. http://www.answers.com/topic/yiquan?method=22 , Read the Yiquan, Xingyiquan, Taijiquan and Bagua .. You'll see what I mean .. I want to learn the Internal since its harder and its benefits are unlimited, it seems offer what I am truely looking for.


----------

